# Help, engine knock NOT VTC's



## HondaH8tr (Jan 9, 2008)

Engine knocks when first started for a couple of minutes, then stops. Only does this AFTER the car has been driven and allowed to cool for 2 hours or so. If it is initial start in the morning it only knocks for 30-40 secs and goes away. Engine replaced with 45k from Japan. Still knocked, so I assumed it was just faulty VTC's in used engine. Ordered Remaned engine from Nissan. Crate engine installed with NEW VTC's by Nissan. No codes thrown, engine runs great. Only problem is initial knock. Bypassing VTC's by jumpering does not stop the knock. Nissan replaced knock sensor and said there is nothing else that can be done because no codes are coming up. HELP! Any ideas.


----------

